

JavaScript for C# Developers [video] - fekberg
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/TechEd/Australia/2014/WPD401

======
barrystaes
The audio is very bad, its hard to listen to. The nervous cracking, the
accent, the volume. And the slides dont help to fill in those gaps.

I would like to watch that if i could..

~~~
Sarkie
I'm having none of these problems, I wonder if the mp4 is worth downloading?

